# Plano, TX 2yr F



## TLC_dog_rescue (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi my name is Lesa with Texas Little Cuties. We currently have a German Shepherd named Terra that we rescued from a kill shelter. We are at our foster home capacity and could use some help. If you or someone you know would like to adopt Terra, or even become a foster home that would be awesome. Here is Terra's info below:
Terra is a 2 yr old German Shepherd Mix. We state mix because we are not sure of her true breed. She is a very smart dog and loves to play fetch with her balls. She has been spayed, microchipped, and UTD on shots, and heartworm negative. Her adoption fee is $200. 
We are a RESCUE ORGANIZATION, http://www.texaslittlecuties.org therefore, please complete your online Adoption Application which can be found on our website. We require an adoption application, vet reference, and a home visit with the pet. if you have current pets, they must be spayed and/or neutered, current on their vaccinations, and on Heartworm preventative. ALL of our pets are spayed or neutered prior to being Adopted. They are UTD on shots, Heartworm negative, & micro chipped. They must be kept on Heartworm preventative. Terra is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*









Looks PB to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

She's no mix!







What a pretty girl!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15543756


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

Yep looks like a PB working line GSD! She is pretty.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

What a very pretty girl!


----------



## TLC_dog_rescue (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

Thanks for the confirmation she is PB...Now we just need to get her adopted


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

Have you contacted Good Shepherd Rescue of North TX and Austin GSD Rescue to see if they'll let you do a courtesy listing on their websites? I'm living in DFW but volunteer with AGSDR and we get quite a few adoption applications from the DFW area. 

Also, not to jack the thread but can I ask what vet does the work on your dogs? I'm trying to form a relationship with a rescue-friendly vet to do my AGSDR fosters for a low price. Currently I have to ship them down to Austin to see the rescue's vet and then have them shipped back.


----------



## TLC_dog_rescue (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Plano, TX 2yr F*

Emoore, try Parker Animal & Bird Clinic in Plano 972 985 0036


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Any luck finding Terra a home? Or a foster spot?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Def P/B. Thanks for saving her. Hopefully she can find a furever home soon.


----------

